# Shelter Dog Needs Help to be Adopted!



## SirFlash (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi everybody 

I came across this story and just had to share it with fellow dog lovers!

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/free-the-flash?c=home

Flash has had a life of bad luck and worse living conditions. He has lived in a shelter for 4 years and before that with a hoarder of 125 dogs and in an oil factory. Help Flash fly to England and live in a warm loving country home. Give him a new leash on life!

I don't know if this kind of thing is frowned upon here, but at least give the video a watch, it will make you smile


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Awww poor Flash. This makes me sad (I am an Korean international student) because that is my mom's place of birth. Lots of abandoned dogs in Korea, unfortunately 

I hope Flash gets adopted soon! I know of cats that have been in rescue for 12 years now... It's so sad


----------



## SirFlash (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeh, the situation is bad for quite a few dogs. This story warms my heart, I hope it works out for the little guy!


----------

